
Ask HN: What are some underrated skills that a programmer should have? - gymshoes
I&#x27;ve seen that a lot of people recommend knowledge of git and regular expressions as must have underrated skills.<p>what are some others that one should have as a developer?
======
sandreas
I think "natural languages" are a skill, programmers should have. The more,
the better.

In my opinion this is really important for documentation, comments, API
design, variable/function/classnames, communication with other developers and
so on.

------
apacheCamel
Time management. Not only can it help you when dealing with deadlines, it can
also help you manage multiple projects at once. Knowing how many hours to put
into project A or B each day to still meet goals is pretty important. It can
also bleed into your out-of-work life as well. Blocking off time to
relax/learn/workout is important to get the most out of your day. It is
definitely something I have struggled with but have seen results when actively
trying to manage my time.

------
Annatar
Operating system packaging; UNIX system administration; database
administration; network administration.

------
blaerk
Some basic knowledge about the platform, OS and infrastructure their code is
running on.

------
mindcrime
Writing clear and effective prose.

